# Noisy/Rumbly Wilfa Uniform



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi everyone. I've had a Wilfa Uniform for a year now and in the last couple of weeks it's making a really odd noise. It's almost like there's something stuck under the bottom burr carrier, but I can't see any way to take it off to check. I've taken the bottom burr out and there's nothing obviously wrong that I can see.

Here's a video of it rumbling: https://photos.app.goo.gl/xMc29AVnhVKN6HpF9 (this is with no beans in there).

I bought it (regretfully) from Javahub who look like they've ceased trading, so anything under warranty isn't going to be possible. I've looked at Wilfa's website and they don't seem to have any contact details other than for the UK distributor.

Any thoughts as to what it could be? The screws in the bottom of the grinder need a triangle bit which I've not seen before, so I'd have to order one of those before I can start trying to take it apart.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Could be a foreign body from the beans, stones etc not uncommon.

Possibly worth buying a small set of security bits (including tri wing's) This would cover you for most white goods/ coffee m/ch bits. With a handle :good:


----------



## ShiftyShenanigans (10 mo ago)

My machine is doing the exact same thing, I've given it a good clean but it is still making a noise (albeit reduced)
Did you ever get this issue resolved?

Thanks


----------



## frazzyfin (8 mo ago)

I'm having the same issue as both of you. Any solutions?


----------



## ShiftyShenanigans (10 mo ago)

frazzyfin said:


> I'm having the same issue as both of you. Any solutions?


Not so far unfortunately - it doesn't seem to matter what grind size being used and I think the good clean was just a fluke as it only lasted a couple of grinds and it was back as it was. Further cleaning didn't make any difference after the first


----------



## frazzyfin (8 mo ago)

That's a shame. I don't suppose you've tried taking it apart to see what's causing it? I've run it without the top part on and it still seems to rumble. I might try taking out the burr and see if that stops it.


----------



## ShiftyShenanigans (10 mo ago)

Did try taking out the burrs while I was cleaning but I had issues getting the bottom burr out. Let me know if you have better luck


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine has begun making a rumble too. I've had both burrs out and given the whole thing a really good clean but hasn't changed the noise.


----------



## MrWigWag (Aug 22, 2018)

Can I join the rumble club? Just started making the same noise. It’s about two years’ old. Nothing obvious obstructing. Feel ok when I turn the bottom burr manually. Makes the noise even if the top is unscrewed.


----------



## BAJenkins (4 mo ago)

I'm in the same spot - a reddit thread suggests that loosening the screws on the bottom burr may fix the issue and so too might ensuring that the threading on the top carrier is clean. I haven't tried either fix yet, but my next step will be to give them a go (will report back). If anyone finds a fix, I'd be grateful to hear about it!


----------



## scwu0226 (2 mo ago)

Joining the rumble club. Mine arrived today as a second-hand purchase. Makes a slight rumbling noise.

I deep cleaned, calibrated, and it still rumbles. At grind setting 1, where the burrs are almost touching, it still produces some suspiciously large grounds among finer ones. Brewed a V60 and AeroPress at markers 8~10, which is supposedly near espresso setting and shouldn’t work; I have confidence that I did the calibration right (backing off one screw-hole on the locator ring after finding a setting where #1 creates burr touch)

Took out the bottom burr and found that rattling comes from the burr support plate (if it makes sense); It appears there is a slight asymmetry, amplified into rumbling by the rotation.

The center bolt appears to be stationary on the x-y axis, and I can see some thick threading between the plate and the bolt. I haven’t found a nice way to move the plate against the bolt, since the bolt, connected to a motor, can’t be held in place effectively. I’m also afraid that messing with the plate-bolt connection could cause burr alignment issues by making it horizontally tilted...

I am more concerned about the asymmetry’s effect on grind quality than its noise. For my first day tweaking grind size is very confusing, worsened because 1, Uniform’s grind size recommendations by different sources are a total mess; 2, I’m unsure if rattling affects grind quality (and by how much).

Planning to take it apart from the base, which voids warranty (not a concern for me) and requires a triangular head screwdriver. Will post updates...










p.s. After checking my video at 0.25x speed, I can confirm that one clunk corresponds to a full rotation of the plate. So it's unlikely that the center bolt is faulty, mostly because the plate somehow slid very slightly to one side.

---

Update: I bought a 2.3mm triangle screwdriver and tried to open the base of the unit. The insides do not look serviceable. Further disassembly would become difficult and potentially damage the grinder. Set the dial to one number before burr touch, compared the grinds to the finest setting on a Chestnut C3 (roughly Turkish range) and found the grounds to be noticeably larger and quite uneven. Turned on the machine after a few hours, rumbling intensified by a noticeable margin. It's beyond my repair, but someone less anxious about a good grind size can find this a nice fit... returned to original buyer after communicating.


----------



## Fred22 (26 d ago)

OK, well here's another Uniform owner with the same issue. Just a shame. thought I had bought a good product. Now I even have a light spinning noise - without the burr actually spinning. Seems like a malfunction in a gear or something (if it has one).. Anybody any idea what the warranty on this is?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

A friend has had similar noise issues with two wilfa svarts in a row. I think it's clear wilfa build quality/failure rate is not great at all


----------

